# DRI CPR Training



## artringwald (Jan 28, 2013)

Did too many people have heart attacks when they saw the resort fees? 

http://www.sca-aware.org/sca-news/diamond-resorts-international-requires-cpr-aed-training-for-team-members


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 29, 2013)

*Sales presentation*



artringwald said:


> Did too many people have heart attacks when they saw the resort fees?
> 
> http://www.sca-aware.org/sca-news/diamond-resorts-international-requires-cpr-aed-training-for-team-members




Hi Art, IMHO, they are doing it either because of the heart-stopping resort fees or because of the aggressive and prolonged sales presentations.  They don't want to lose any potential buyers as a result of the hours and hours of sales torture.   :rofl:  At the last presentation I couldn't figure out how to make it end, so I pretended to die from a heart attack.  Now it seems that they've taken that "out" from me...  :hysterical:


----------

